# Mainboard mit 1151 Sockel und DDR3



## Y-3-Bandit (29. Juni 2017)

Hi,

ich will mir einen i7 6700k zulegen und brauche ein neues Mainboard. Das Problem ist dass ich mir nicht auch noch neuen RAM kaufen will/kann und ich deswegen DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher einbauen werde. Die Auswahl ist dann ja leider nicht ganz so groß. Welches Mainboard mit 1151 Sockel und DDR3 könntet ihr mir also empfehlen? Oder würdet ihr mir sogar komplett davon abraten dass so zu kaufen?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten.


----------



## extremeDsgn (29. Juni 2017)

In DDR3 + Board würde ich nicht mehr investieren. Versuche am besten deine DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher zu verkaufen und besorge dir ein anständiges Board mit DDR4.


----------



## Lucifer2607 (29. Juni 2017)

extremeDsgn schrieb:


> In DDR3 + Board würde ich nicht mehr investieren. Versuche am besten deine DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher zu verkaufen und besorge dir ein anständiges Board mit DDR4.



Würde ich auch empfehlen, DDR3 ist faktisch tot. Nachher ärgerst du dich noch, weil du beim nächsten Upgrade nebenst Mainboard nochmals RAM kaufen musst. DDR4 bleibt die nächsten Jahre noch Stand der Dinge. 
Abhängig von der Menge deines DDR3 RAMs kannst du noch ein bischen Geld rauschlagen. Ansonsten müssen es für den Anfang auch keine 16GB DDR4 sein, 8 reichen da vollkommen. Guck einfach mal in PCGH Schnäppchen Führer oder auf Amazon findest du 8GB für um die 60€, sofern es kein Blinke-RAM sein muss.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Kauf dir kein 1151 Board mit DDR3 Support. Kenne keins, das was taugt.
Verkaufe den DDR3 RAM und dann kaufst du dir erst mal einen einzelnen 8Gb riegel und später kaufst du noch einen zweiten dazu.

Und wieso willst du dir einen 6700k zulegen?
Gebraucht?


----------



## Y-3-Bandit (30. Juni 2017)

Habe gemerkt dass ich in dem Thema ein bischen hinterher war und habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig erkundet  
Mein Plan wäre jetzt eigentlich ein Ryzen 7 1700, neuen DDR4 Ram (8 GB) und ein neues Board. Welches Board könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollte mich ungern über 100 Euro kosten.

Würde die CPU auch gerne overclocken, auch wenn ich in der Marterie nicht so drinstecke. Wäre toll wenn mir da jemand "kriterien" nennen- oder vllt. einen guten Artikel linken könnte


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Juni 2017)

Y-3-Bandit schrieb:


> Es sollte mich ungern über 100 Euro kosten.





Y-3-Bandit schrieb:


> Würde die CPU auch gerne overclocken



Das Problem ist, dass die B350-Board recht schwache Spannungsversorgung und schlechte Kühlung haben. Um einen 4-Kerner zu übertakten oder leichte Taktanhebungen für einen 6-Kerner sind sie ok, aber um einen 8-Kerner zu übertakten sollte ein vernünfitges X370-Board mit ausreichender Kühlleistungs und Spannungsverosrgung her.
ASUS Prime X370-Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock X370 Killer SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ggf auch das:
ASUS Prime X370-A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Y-3-Bandit (30. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein Paar Mainboards in meiner Preisklaase herausgesucht. Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand beraten kann was die beste Wahl wäre, oder mir ein anderes vorschlagen kann.

1. ASRock AB350 Pro4
ASRock AB350 Pro4 AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,

2. MSI B350 PC MATE
MSI B350 PC MATE AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware, Notebooks

3. Asus Prime B350-Plus
Asus Prime B350-Plus AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,


----------



## Y-3-Bandit (30. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein Paar Mainboards in meiner Preisklaase herausgesucht. Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand beraten kann was die beste Wahl wäre, oder mir ein anderes vorschlagen kann.

1. ASRock AB350 Pro4
ASRock AB350 Pro4 AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,

2. MSI B350 PC MATE
MSI B350 PC MATE AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware, Notebooks

3. Asus Prime B350-Plus
Asus Prime B350-Plus AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,


----------

